# DACoyne's Lawn Journal - godspeed old lawn



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

First off, hello everyone and thank you @Ware for creating this fantastic resource! I have been reading this forum daily for about 3 months and joined a month ago to procure some advice from @wardconnor .. He asked that I keep him in the loop with my progress so here goes, and for anyone else that would like to follow along.

I will begin with a little about me and the as of today lawn situation. My wife and I bought our first house in late February after looking for two years. The house we bought is great but while looking we got pregnant with our first child. So the mad dash was on to close on the house, move and get settled in before the baby came a month after our move in date. So you could say we had a lot going on on top of transferring jobs out to our new location. Oh and don't let me leave out we got a Newfoundland puppy in November. So yeah, my plate was and still is full. We moved in on March 7th. The previous owners payed a service similar to TruGreen to manage the lawn. In March it was rough looking, lots of bare spots of just dirt but no weeds. The puppy took to the yard and killed most of what was green with her urea potent wee. That's a work in progress. You can seen in some of the backyard pics where I just seeded dog pee spots, they are sprouting currently. When spring came I got it to fill in a lot with the usual pre-m, Milorganite, fert, Humic, ect.

The previous owners tore down about 6 huge pine trees on the property and reseeded after they were out. The part of the property that had no trees they did not reseed so now the front half of the lot has a different grass type than the back. Honestly I don't know what is out front, it looks like Bermuda with stolens galore but based on where I am I know its probably not Bermuda. The back I think is Fescue but again, who knows. None of that really matters

So here's the plan, everyone heres favorite..............LAWN RENO! Out in the shed is a Toro Greensmaster 1000. My goal is a .75 HOC for the lawn. I have posted some pictures below of what I have as of today. My kill date is 7/1....... as in tomorrow. Here is the plan

July 1st
Glypho
Pull up Bluestone (you can see them in between the curb and the sidewalk on both sides of the property)
Water during the week

July 7th
Glypho
Water

July 14th
Glypho
Water

Week of July 21st
Scalp with rotary mower
Power Rake
Put down topdress
Dragmat Level
Level
Water
Level
Level some more and level again

July 28th
Tenacity
Humic acid
starter fert
seed moist
seed KBG

I have all of the things listed above on hand already. If I have any questions for the forum it would be am I missing anything? I do not currently have irrigation. I tried to get it put in but everyone in my area is too busy to even give me a quote. I sent measurements off to the Rain Bird design service. If they get back to me soon enough I might put it in myself but if that doesn't happen I will do a @ryanknorr style stake sprinkler system on a timer for germination.

Oh, before i forget to mention it. I am only killing off the front and side yard which is 1100sq/ft. The back 2100sq/ft will happen in the spring once the dog is a little older and not as hard on the lawn. She is growing like a weed, just turned 10 months and shes about 92lbs, half of that might be fur. I included a cool pic of a treat jar I put out for the neighborhood kids. The benefit is two fold, all the kids in town walk to school so they get a kick out of giving her treats and the pup gets socialized with strangers. Win win, I recommend it!

Thanks for reading 

Shout out to @Pete1313 , loved all 29 pages of your journal!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF. Your house looks great and the treat idea sounds great. Our school don't let kids walk to school. Even when the school is in the house backyard.

Your plan looks really good. Get a good timer that allows you to keep the seed moist. What kbg seeds are you planning to use ?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Thanks! We are about three blocks from the high school/middle school and three blocks from the elementary school.

Not sure on seed cultivar yet, having trouble making up my mind. The front gets full sun all day and the side yard get about 1/4 a day of shade. I am open to suggestions


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

Looking forward to see how things progress. Hoping you're surviving this heatwave were going though right now!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Pennsylvaniablue said:


> Looking forward to see how things progress. Hoping you're surviving this heatwave were going though right now!


Been up on the roof most of the day and man it's brutal out. The bank down the streets sign said 99 when I went to HD earlier.

Glyphosate going down around 5pm!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Update: Gylpho down and I put .4 oz of Dominion per gallon in the mix. When I pulled up the bluestone in the pics just as I suspected there were ants galore.

The three bluestone pieces were WAY bigger than I had anticipated. I should have known because when we moved in and I used the edger for the first time the grass was grown over the sidewalk about 6 inches. About one sq/ft was visible of the bluestone. When I got them up each piece was 4' x 2' 1/2 and 3" thick. I gave them to my neighbor across the street as I had no use for them.

I am including some post Glypho pics so I can reference them for the kill. In two of the pics you can see where the bluestone came out. Those spots I will fill in when I level as I have a lot of high spots I will need to scrape down. I will put that soil in the holes.

And now the wait for die off begins!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Not much browning yet, maybe by the end of the week? I didn't expect much after only a day but considering it was 102 today and yesterday I thought that might speed up the process. We will see what happens


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Another 100+ day, the section I sprayed with glyphosate is brown and crispy. Looking good for the kill. Will hit it all with another round of glypho on Friday.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Today's completed tasks:

1. Scalped down the dying grass, bagged and got rid of clippings
2. Sprayed second round of glypho with liquid humic acid
3. Waited 7 hours then watered 
4. Dog got groomed and cut back also

Progress pics below


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is fantastic. I love a good reno. I'm happy to see what your working on. Beautiful place there. I think your timing is right and your going to be happy with the results.

Termidor is the absolute best stuff I've ever seen for ants.

Keep this thread updated.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Another 100+ day, the section I sprayed with glyphosate is brown and crispy. Looking good for the kill. Will hit it all with another round of glypho on Friday.


What part of southern PA? I'm in Lebanon just outside the city.


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> What part of southern PA? I'm in Lebanon just outside the city.


Hey neighbor, not op but South Lebanon Township here.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Pennsylvaniablue said:


> ChadStokes said:
> 
> 
> > What part of southern PA? I'm in Lebanon just outside the city.
> ...


We are in Lititz just north of Lancaster City. We love it here so far. If you're ever in the area check out Main Street.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Pennsylvaniablue said:


> ChadStokes said:
> 
> 
> > What part of southern PA? I'm in Lebanon just outside the city.
> ...


Same here....I'm in South Lebanon in Meadows at Southfield off 897


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Pennsylvaniablue said:
> 
> 
> > ChadStokes said:
> ...


I am very familiar with the area, was downtown lititz about 3 weeks ago, I do a lot of Security work in the Penn Manor SD


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> This is fantastic. I love a good reno. I'm happy to see what your working on. Beautiful place there. I think your timing is right and your going to be happy with the results.
> 
> Termidor is the absolute best stuff I've ever seen for ants.
> 
> Keep this thread updated.


Thanks for the tip on Thermidor. I will be keeping the journal updated, I am committed now!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Update: 7/16 Sprayed third round of glypho with liquid humic acid. Didnt take any pics tonight but the lawn is DEAD. A little green here and there but after today's spray that should be gone in a few days.

Also today, I ordered everything else I need that I do not already have. Got some good prices on Amazon and Target for the hoses. I signed up for the Amazon Prime card which got me an additional 70$ off the cart total.

I decided against a KBG monostand and went with the blend Superseedstore.com sells. The thinking was I was torn between Midnight and Bewitched and the blend had both. Since the front is full sun and the side yard has partial shade I think this is the best of both worlds and the grass should adapt to its location.

















Going on vacation on Thrusday, I have a harley rake rental scheduled for when I get back to start the leveling process and get the soil loosened up.


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue (Jun 4, 2018)

Did you end up seeding yet or are you going to wait for things to cool off a bit?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Pennsylvaniablue said:


> Did you end up seeding yet or are you going to wait for things to cool off a bit?


Not yet and I am glad I waited. All those downpours we had the last two weeks would have washed everything away. I have 2 more yards of top soil coming today that I will put down tonight for the final leveling. As long as the forecast doesn't change my mind I will be putting seed, starter fert and Tenacity down Wednesday night after work.

My process was held up after power raking. Once all the grass was up I found a lot of roots running along the surface of the soil from the two trees I have. I had to get those out of there to get the soil down and level. I will post progress pics once the seed is down.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Major Update:

I leveled for 3 days after work last week. It was pretty successful but I just wasn't happy with the grade level vs the curb and sidewalk height. I sucked it up and ordered a yard and a half of screened topsoil for delivery while I was at work, came home last Wednesday and went to work. I got half down that night and the second half Thursday night. Landscape rake is a life saver doing this job. Before I started with the top soil I had a lot of spots that were level but below the curb and sidewalk height. That won't work when cutting with the greens mower, had to get them up higher. There is a slight slope up around both trees. I am going to mulch around them. Here are some pics from when the leveling was completed.













In the second and last pictures you can see the irrigation I put in. Two zones on a timer they each kick on for a half hour each at 6am, 10am, 1pm and 3pm. There are 6 heads down the side of the property and 5 in the front. Coverage is about 97%, the wife works from home and will hit the 3% that's missed at lunch time. :lol:

Friday night was a mad dash after work to get everything down. I was leaving in the morning to head to my parents in Jersey until Sunday. Got home at 6pm and got the following done: 12-24-10 starter fert. down, KBG seed down with a drop spreader 2lb's per K, got the Greensmaster 1000 out and rolled it all in for seed to soil contact, Tenacity sprayed @ 1 tsp per gallon, 8 cu yards of peat moss down. Finished all this at 930pm by headlights from my car and house floods.

7am Saturday morning I came out and hit spots missed the previous night in the darkness with more peat moss. Turned on the irrigation and left town. Here is what it looks like tonight (forgot to take pics before I left) as you can see the stupid Linden Tree is still dropping seeds and leaves everywhere its a losing battle until I take it down.













Based on my testing of the seed blend I put down I should have sprouts by this Weds or Thurs.

While in Jersey I picked up some Milorganite from a Mom and Pop garden center I stopped in to see if they had any OceanGro. There hasnt been any Milorganite in my area of PA since late June, huge score I think! They had 4 bags left but I only had room in the car on the trip back home for 2 bags which should be just fine.

Anyways, that's the update, crossing my fingers for good germination!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Update: I just put down 20lbs of Milorganite on the 1100sqf seeded area. I wanted to get it down before I couldn't walk on it. Irrigation is watering it in


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Rained cats and dogs last night. All peat moss was washed away. When I get home from work I plan on running over everything with more seed in case any washed away and hit it with more peat moss.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Just got home from work and had a good look, the milorganite washed into piles or off the soil completely. Not sure what to think about what happened to the seed. I would assume it also washed out but not sure since i cant see it, it was raked in and rolled. I think tomorrow I will put more seed down and top dress a dusting of top soil and reapply peat. My only hesitation is the forecast, supposed to rain again tonight and possibly tomorrow. Any suggestions?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dacoyne said:


> Just got home from work and had a good look, the milorganite washed into piles or off the soil completely. Not sure what to think about what happened to the seed. I would assume it also washed out but not sure since i cant see it, it was raked in and rolled. I think tomorrow I will put more seed down and top dress a dusting of top soil and reapply peat. My only hesitation is the forecast, supposed to rain again tonight and possibly tomorrow. Any suggestions?


Did you apply a tackifier? I used it and it held everything tightly together, goes on top of the peat (water it in) and acts like a glue. It worked in a heavy rain I had.

Tackifier


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

@pennstater2005 I looked it up and thought about it but the forecast was favorable so I didnt spring for it.....hindsight is 20/20


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dacoyne said:


> I looked it up and thought about it but the forecast was favorable so I didnt spring for it.....hindsight is 20/20


I also used EZ straw with tackifier before and it held mostly well during some serious rain. It is supposedly weed free but who knows. The area I used it in didn't have any increased weeds. Lowes carries it.

EZ Straw

It's not too late for the m binder either. If you could hold out a couple days to get it from Amazon. Might be worth it. I put it down pretty heavy. Good luck!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

@pennstater2005 Didnt know about the easy straw, thanks! I cant wait for anything from Amazon. Based on my see germination test I should have sprouts by Thrusday


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

dacoyne said:


> @pennstater2005 Didnt know about the easy straw, thanks! I cant wait for anything from Amazon. Based on my see germination test I should have sprouts by Thrusday


Good luck! You'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Update: Germination happened and I have babies coming up as of 8/16. Yes, that is great news but it also confirmed my fear. In areas where the soil is very flat everything looks good but any area of the yard with a slope was washed out in that crazy rain storm I got on 8/13. I waited until this morning to see what areas were really bare and what areas were fine. Once I established where needed attention I reseeded, dusted with topsoil, added more peat moss and watered. In about 6 days I should have more babies to fill in the ones I already have. This picture is from tonight after everything was done, I took special care not to smother the new seedlings.



Lastly after everything was done I used a hand spreader to put down Scotts Disease Ex with Azoxystrobin. I put this down as a preventative since I will be keeping the soil went longer than expected in this humid weather we are having.

One last thing to note, as I said previous the seed I ordered from SSS is a blend of 3 types of KBG, Award, Midnight and Bewitched. The germination I am seeing after only 6 days could be just one of the three coming up early and the other two still haven't come up. Heres to hoping!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@dacoyne Very nice! Hard work paying off!!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> @dacoyne Very nice! Hard work paying off!!


Thanks! Working hard over here :lol:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> Update: Germination happened and I have babies coming up as of 8/16. Yes, that is great news but it also confirmed my fear. In areas where the soil is very flat everything looks good but any area of the yard with a slope was washed out in that crazy rain storm I got on 8/13. I waited until this morning to see what areas were really bare and what areas were fine. Once I established where needed attention I reseeded, dusted with topsoil, added more peat moss and watered. In about 6 days I should have more babies to fill in the ones I already have. This picture is from tonight after everything was done, I took special care not to smother the new seedlings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also not sure about my three cultivars on what is coming up first. I had germination on day 6 also with a washout and waiting until Aug20 to reseed. My cultivars are midnight, bewitched and mazama.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Well @iowa jim that narrows the early risers down to Midnight or Bewitched


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

@iowa jim I just read the following in another thread. I think its safe to say the early sprouts are Bewitched. Mine have definitely "spouted and pouted" so hopefully I get some of the Midnight and Award coming up also soon.

Posted by @ken-n-nancy 
"By the way, the seed type is important for this experiment -- Bewitched KBG is quick to germinate compared to most KBG. (It tends to "sprout and pout" for a long time, though... Few report it being ready to mow until Day 30-45.)

Many folks report initial germination of Bewitched as early as Day 5 in ideal conditions.

In my 2015 renovation, I had initial germination of Bewitched at Day 7."


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> @iowa jim I just read the following in another thread. I think its safe to say the early sprouts are Bewitched. Mine have definitely "spouted and pouted" so hopefully I get some of the Midnight and Award coming up also soon.
> 
> Posted by @ken-n-nancy
> "By the way, the seed type is important for this experiment -- Bewitched KBG is quick to germinate compared to most KBG. (It tends to "sprout and pout" for a long time, though... Few report it being ready to mow until Day 30-45.)
> ...


Reseeded some washed out areas yesterday, think I'm starting to get in to the sprout and pout phase at day 11. Does that sound about right for timing on the kbg and sprout and pout? Have know idea on that. Im glad i take update photos every week so i can see the progress, as staring at it every day i just don't see the progress.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> > @iowa jim I just read the following in another thread. I think its safe to say the early sprouts are Bewitched. Mine have definitely "spouted and pouted" so hopefully I get some of the Midnight and Award coming up also soon.
> ...


Sounds about right, I am in the same spot, I reseeded my washed out areas last weekend. The seed that did come up from the first seeding grew to about an inch and not much more progress yet. I am hoping to see new seedlings by Saturday, the ones already up grow more and the slow to germinate varieties come up. Just telling myself to be patient and keep it wet, its hard!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

dacoyne: I was watching some paint dry the other day and it was more exciting than watching my kbg lawn trying to grow.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> dacoyne: I was watching some paint dry the other day and it was more exciting than watching my kbg lawn trying to grow.


Currently sitting at work watching the grass grow on my security cameras, as I do most days of the week :lol: :lol:


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I only look out the window about 10 times a day, so i don't know which one of us is worse.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I forgot to move a camera to the reno side. I'm at work stressing about water coverage.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

g-man: If you retire you can just look out your window.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

g-man said:


> I forgot to move a camera to the reno side. I'm at work stressing about water coverage.


g-man I have the irrigation on a timer and I am constantly pulling the cameras up right before I know they are supposed to pop up. You might be better off not knowing than being neurotic like me :lol:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Sorry for the delay on updates but I dont feel like there has been much progress. I have good germination and lots of baby grass, its just not growing yet. Today I got the itch to reorg my shed. I had to pull everything outta there so I thought it might be a good time to take a family shot of the gear!


The Echo 58v hedge clippers I picked up yesterday, they were on clearance for 60$ marked down from 255$ because they didnt have a battery, I have 2 so they were a no brainer. Score! I have (in the pic) the Echo PAS hedge trimmer but I needed this one as its more compact for my small low shrubs. 


Lastly, I just took this pic, flashlight test style. My baby grass, its coming in well. Been hitting it with light doses of Urea once a weeks with a hand spreader. irrigation is still running 4 times a day for 20 mins per zone. Cant wait to mow it!


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

dacoyne said:


>


Don't mean to derail, but nice equipment! Looks like you run PAS attachments off of the 58v power head. Did you have to do any adjustments or are the fittings the same? How's the power with the edger? I have the gas PAS and thinking about converting at some point.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

STL said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The coupler for both the gas and battery head is the same. If your gas power head dies and you buy the battery power head all your attachments will work just fine. There are a few attachments not recommended for the battery head such as the power broom and power paddle just fyi

The edger works great, I have over 200' of sidewalk to edge on both sides and it does fine on a single charge. I don't know how big your property is but the battery power head comes with a 2.0 amp battery. I have the 2.0amp and the 4.0amp that came with the mower. The 4.0 amp is nice to have if you can spring for it, it lasts twice as long and has the same 20min charge time as the 2.0amp


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@dacoyne Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Update: 21 days since seed down pictures. Looking pretty good in my opinion, couple thin spots along the sidewalk. I've hit the new grass 2 times with a little more than 1/4lb per k of Nitrogen using 46-0-0 seems to be working good, no more sprout and pout.

I have been hand pulling weeds here an there that the tenacity didn't get or I was just to impatient to see if it kills them. Anyone know when I can re apply? I'd like to spray again and then in a few weeks put down my fall pre-m


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How is this looking?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

g-man said:


> How is this looking?


G-man, I think it is looking pretty good but I have nothing to compare it to. If I look at the pics I posted a month ago it looks much better. I started mowing it 2 weeks ago at 1.25" every 3 days with the bagger. I have yet to take the Greensmaster to it. I am going to hold off with the Toro till next spring.

There are a few thin spots here and there but I have been hitting it with .5lbs of N per 1000 (urea) weekly to get it to fill in. I have a whole month before first frost so I think it should do good. I also put down some Milo last weekend so it should turn a darker green soon. There is some crab grass in the pics but I hit that with Tenacity 3 days ago and its starting to turn white.

Overall, I am happy with it. Some pics below that I took tonight, today is day 30 since germination.









I am going to clean up the edge on the beds before winter but I am waiting as long as possible to not be all over the new grass


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks really solid. Nice work.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Looks really solid. Nice work.


Thank you sir!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks great!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

g-man said:


> That looks great!


Thanks I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Looooooking gooooood.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Domination shot from today.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

The wife finally commented today. "You were right, our grass looks way better than everyone in the neighborhoods. It looks like turf. If I didn't know it was real I would say it is fake grass."

I took a shot of what she was looking at. A neighbors grass is in the top of the shot for comparison. For November in the northeast I agree with her, looks great. Excited for spring


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Looking really good man! I think we need to have a Central PA meetup with Lawn Forum Guys...I know there are a few of us on here but would be cool to meet up with put a face with a name!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> Looking really good man! I think we need to have a Central PA meetup with Lawn Forum Guys...I know there are a few of us on here but would be cool to meet up with put a face with a name!


I agree, that would be awesome. I don't know about you but I talk to my neighbors and they looks at me like I have three heads. Would be nice to talk to some guys that are on the same page.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

DACoyne, I think it is time to update the profile to KBG, right? 

I love the complement: "it is fake grass".


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

g-man said:


> DACoyne, I think it is time to update the profile to KBG, right?
> 
> I love the complement: "it is fake grass".


Yes, you got me. I have been lazy. Now I just need to tackle the backyard so i can reel mow the whole property.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Changed and I added the Andersons SR2000 spreader I picked up this week to my equipment list


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Sorry I haven't posted an update this year to my reno. The grass is 10 months old and there hasn't been much to report. The lawn is disease free, short, dark and THICK! Very happy


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

What HOC are you maintaining this summer, I'd imagine with the walkways your probably around 3"

I found that my KBG starts to lay over a little bit when it gets over 3" and even though it holds its dark green at that height, I've opted for shorter so it stands up and drys out quicker so it doesn't get fungus. I think I shocked it a bit when I went from 3, to 2.5, to 2 to 1.5....I'm spacing my height drops ever other cut.

We'll have to meet up this summer since last years gtg was a bust!


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

ChadStokes said:


> What HOC are you maintaining this summer, I'd imagine with the walkways your probably around 3"
> 
> I found that my KBG starts to lay over a little bit when it gets over 3" and even though it holds its dark green at that height, I've opted for shorter so it stands up and drys out quicker so it doesn't get fungus. I think I shocked it a bit when I went from 3, to 2.5, to 2 to 1.5....I'm spacing my height drops ever other cut.
> 
> We'll have to meet up this summer since last years gtg was a bust!


Not sure how I missed this reply. I am maintaing at one inch so far this year. I am going to crank it down to 7/8 when I break out the greensmaster in September when it cools off. Last year I had no fungicide program, this year I have been putting down azoxy and prop alternating with my pgr apps, made all the difference. It's short, think and green. Very happy with the reno and I would like to see what you got going on also. Maybe hangout on that new deck! Pics below





Backyard, lost cause due to 100lb dog but looks pretty good considering. I cut this at 3".


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

The SSS Kentucky Bluegrass blend has really come into its own. This month makes it officially one year old. About a month ago I started applying Feature 6-0-0 with my PRG apps and it is super dark.

On Saturday my town had an event that drew around 50k people. There was lots of foot traffic past my place. I got two incidents like this one on video. I call it the "is that grass real??" check.

[media]https://youtu.be/eBANj9XkOTw[/media]

This weekend I will be renting an aerator and slice seeder. The front will get aerated and the back will be overhauled. In back I will double pass aerate, top dress with soil, use the dragmat to get it flatter and slice seed. Its a little thin back there and the dog has beat in a path along the fence.


----------

